# Google- What's Really Causing Your Irritable Bowel Syndrome? - Health Essentials from Cleveland Clinic (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Health Essentials from Cleveland Clinic (blog)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*What's Really Causing Your Irritable Bowel Syndrome?*
*Health Essentials from Cleveland Clinic (blog)*
You probably know if you have *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) â€" with symptoms like bloating or gas, distention, constipation, diarrhea, cramping, and most likely, running to the bathroom after you eat. In identifying the causes of these issues, here's *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

